# How much do car repairs cost in the Philippines?



## dezzirae

We have access to a late-model Toyota Corolla, but since it hasn't been driven in the last three years, we need to take it to an auto mechanic just to have it checked out. 

The Toyota dealership gave us a quote of P3,900 pesos just to do a basic once-over. 

Back in the States, I stopped going to the dealership for repair and maintenance when I discovered how much more money they charged, compared to a plain ol' mechanic (Yey, Yelp for great recommendations!). Am I correct in assuming that in the Philippines, it's also cheaper and just as reliable to go to a local auto shop rather than the dealership? 

Also, do any of you have any idea how much typical auto check-ups and repairs cost?


----------



## Asian Spirit

dezzirae said:


> We have access to a late-model Toyota Corolla, but since it hasn't been driven in the last three years, we need to take it to an auto mechanic just to have it checked out.
> 
> The Toyota dealership gave us a quote of P3,900 pesos just to do a basic once-over.
> 
> Back in the States, I stopped going to the dealership for repair and maintenance when I discovered how much more money they charged, compared to a plain ol' mechanic (Yey, Yelp for great recommendations!). Am I correct in assuming that in the Philippines, it's also cheaper and just as reliable to go to a local auto shop rather than the dealership?
> 
> Also, do any of you have any idea how much typical auto check-ups and repairs cost?


I don't have an idea on pricing as we use only a 155cc motorcycle where we are. The cost for a complete tune-up on our motor is just over $2 (two) US dollars. I do know that a local mechanic there would be your best bet. However, I would have a "trusted" Filipino take the vehicle to be checked without you being there. Otherwise your vech check could wind up costing considerably more in the end.


Good Luck


----------



## M.C.A.

Any major automotive repair shop should be able handle this one but just to look at the car for roughly $100 or 3,900 peso's, it shouldn't cost anything other than the repairs needed, seems very high to me, sounds like all other issues need to be paid too, unsure? 

If so I would rather use the 3,900 peso's to fix what ever needs fixing, new quality tires run about 2000 peso's each, if needed, you will need an oil change, oil filter and air filter for sure, all together it shouldn't cost more than 2,000 peso's just for that, belts usually need to be changed and that's not to costly, it does add up though when you have multiple issues, antifreeze is another, air conditioning if you have it probably needs servicing.

It all comes down to what are they providing for 3,900 peso's, if only a complete and total look at the car, only Westerns get charged like this, nobody here would pay that much for a look. Also how long do you plan on driving the car, that comes into play, if for many years it's a good idea to get fixed up. If it covers oil change, filters and just labor for the day, maybe the other issue's would add up a little, such as needed things, belts, antifreeze change, fluid levels check or change.

Possibly it hasn't been registered either, three years can add up, most cars per year run 3,000 peso's for registration, I think each year needs to be paid?


----------



## dezzirae

This is great info! Thanks so much! 

The P3,900 that the Toyota dealership quoted is just for the look-over, and any repairs needed would be above that. I'm guessing they were thinking, "Here comes the gravy train, fresh from Los Angeles!".

We're only going to be here for a year before we move back to the States, so we'll be using the car for that long. 



mcalleyboy said:


> Any major automotive repair shop should be able handle this one but just to look at the car for roughly $100 or 3,900 peso's, it shouldn't cost anything other than the repairs needed, seems very high to me, sounds like all other issues need to be paid too, unsure?
> 
> If so I would rather use the 3,900 peso's to fix what ever needs fixing, new quality tires run about 2000 peso's each, if needed, you will need an oil change, oil filter and air filter for sure, all together it shouldn't cost more than 2,000 peso's just for that, belts usually need to be changed and that's not to costly, it does add up though when you have multiple issues, antifreeze is another, air conditioning if you have it probably needs servicing.
> 
> It all comes down to what are they providing for 3,900 peso's, if only a complete and total look at the car, only Westerns get charged like this, nobody here would pay that much for a look. Also how long do you plan on driving the car, that comes into play, if for many years it's a good idea to get fixed up. If it covers oil change, filters and just labor for the day, maybe the other issue's would add up a little, such as needed things, belts, antifreeze change, fluid levels check or change.
> 
> Possibly it hasn't been registered either, three years can add up, most cars per year run 3,000 peso's for registration, I think each year needs to be paid?


----------



## M.C.A.

Wondering if anyone has had to repair the car starter and how much? Thought I was having battery problems, well actually I've been having starter problems for a couple years now, it just clicks and sometimes engages but it's become so bad now that I have to push start the car.

There's a spot that repairs these but no parking and the place was full of people getting their starters repaired, I had my friend ask the mechanic how much and they wouldn't give a price range. My next step is removing the starter and taking it there for repairs, looks like I might need to bring my own tools.


----------



## 197649

dezzirae said:


> We have access to a late-model Toyota Corolla, but since it hasn't been driven in the last three years, we need to take it to an auto mechanic just to have it checked out.
> 
> The Toyota dealership gave us a quote of P3,900 pesos just to do a basic once-over.
> 
> Back in the States, I stopped going to the dealership for repair and maintenance when I discovered how much more money they charged, compared to a plain ol' mechanic (Yey, Yelp for great recommendations!). Am I correct in assuming that in the Philippines, it's also cheaper and just as reliable to go to a local auto shop rather than the dealership?
> 
> Also, do any of you have any idea how much typical auto check-ups and repairs cost?


Step 1 DON'T compare prices with any place it will only frustrate you. You here it is what it is. You can get cheap car repair but again you get what you pay for. If its a hole in the wall they will do the work for you at a reasonable price. BUT you better stay and watch them. They will put in a repaired item and charge you for a new one! They won't give you a warranty. Warranties here are also not like in other countries. If you get 30 days you'll be lucky. It's just they way they do business here. You'll see posts everywhere I can get this for 10$ on Amazon but it cost 1000 php here again either buy it at Amazon and then pay the shipping and then customs. It won't be 10$ for sure. 
Save yourself a lot of headaches DON'T COMPARE its hard and frustrating I know. But if you continue to compare you will either go bald or grey headed :noidea:


----------



## JRB__NW

Well if it were me, I'd take it to the dealer for the first inspection. Especially if it's a late model, and doubly important if there's any warranty remaining. Might have a pending recall, might need a software or firmware update. Or just to be plugged in. No hole in the wall shop will have those capabilitites. Also, if it has sat a long time the $100 isn't unreasonable. 

There's several things to check out and at a minimum you need to have the engine oil and brake fluid replaced. Hope you don't have any frozen up brake components. Brake fluid is hygroscopic - it absorbs moisture.. and it's HUMID here.. so calipers and master cylinders that have any moisture can get pitted and/or freeze up when not used for a long time.

I have a 2014 Kia Rio Hatchback and I always take it to the dealer since it's still under warranty. Doesn't cost much. I don't want some local patching up something or telling me he used synthetic oil and only used regular oil, or worse.. didn't even change the filter.. lol.. caveat emptor.. and yes I suppose the dealer could do that too, but at least they have an incentive to keep it running until the warranty runs out..


----------



## HondaGuy

I have a trusted Filipino friend who takes my Honda in for maintenance for me. He always uses one of the Rapide' franchises. They've done a good job for me in the past and my friend always makes sure they return the "old" parts to me (including the old oil filter) to make sure that they were actually replaced. Since I'm not seen, I dont have to pay any "extra" fees and I always make sure to take care of my friend.

Most parts came from a new parts reseller (like their version of Auto Zone in the US) but some (like the timing belt and idler bearing) I insisted come from the Honda dealer since those could crater the engine if they were to break.


----------

